# Pandora - How do you remove a station?



## mikedeanellis (Oct 12, 2016)

Like the title says, I made a station that I would like to remove, and cannot figure out how to remove it. Ideas?


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

You need to go to pandora.com from a browser and delete it from there - at least that's the only way I've been able to do it (never tried on mobile, only desktop browsers)


----------



## mikedeanellis (Oct 12, 2016)

But I don't have a proper pandora account, I just started the pandora stuff through the uber app....? What credentials would I use to sign in?


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

your uber email address maybe? might need to create an account.

I'm pretty sure my Uber pandora is exactly like my personal pandora..


----------



## mikedeanellis (Oct 12, 2016)

That worked, I clicked reset password with the same email I use for uber, it opened and was able to delete the station... Thanks!


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks for the tip...I deleted a vulgar Hip Hop station from my Uber Pandora


----------

